# How do I know if it had vinyl top?



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Going to look at a 67 GTO tomorrow. Some cracking in paint on back near top. I'm always concerned it may have been an original vinyl top that someone removed and fiber glassed to paint. Is there a way to tell without the PHS info?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not really. Vinyl top and painted top (two tone) cars had stainless steel trim around the bottom of the C-pillars. If the holes were filled, you should be able to see from inside the trunk. Bring along a good flashlight, and maybe a mirror.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Pics shown. Been wanting a GTO for a long time. Guy has owned it since 97 and did a restore about 10 years ago. He said it has been in storage most of that time. Said it was no rust and someone did a bad paint job. Going to inspect it better tomorrow with cash in hand.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Like GeeTee said get a good look in the trunk and up at the rear deck panel from below, the rear window area is notorious for leaking and causing rust in the trunks. Second Barrier Blue car i have seen in as many weeks, good to know there are more out there. If the roof pillars did not have rust before the paint they do now under the paint.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If the car had a vinyl top you would be able to id this option by the PNT code on the data plate,

The first letter code is for the body paint color and the second code is for the roof color, If the car had a vinyl top the second code is a number, 1=white, 2=Black and 7=Cream.

Example; 

A PNT code of R2 would be a Regimental Red with a Black Vinyl top and would use the trim.
A PNT code of RA would be a Regimental Red with a Black Painted top and would also use the trim.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Does this help? Is F-2 the number you are talking about? Does that mean the car should have a vinyl top? I planned on buying it tomorrow, but if the top has been redone I am wary of that. Any help on vin would be appreciated. I know it is 67 gto 2 door hard top. No idea what everything else means.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Find another car. The pine needles all wedged under the hood and trim (highly acidic!) and bubbling bondo on the C pillars tell me that this car was stored under trees outside for a long time. The engine compartment bears this out, as well. Rough. This car will need extensive rust repair, and possibly a new roof, IMO to be solid again. I would not pay over 3k for the whole car, seriously. You will be upside down in a heartbeat. I have NEVER seen a C pillar split like that....my be is it's rusted out completely under the filler.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Owner just called. He said it had black vinyl top he pulled off during restore 10 years ago. Claims there was hardly any rust. He said the paint never cured correctly and that happened within a year. It is sitting under a pine tree right now. We are going to take a look with magnets.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

The condition of the carpet is another indicator. Take off the sill plate and you can pull it out from under the kick panel. Pull the insulation back as well. Take the back seat out. Push in at the bottom on the middle of each side. Once you have pushed in as far as you can, lift up and pull out the seat. I found rust on mine under the seat from the moisture that can seep in from all kinds of places. It'll also give you an indication of the condition of the springs. You can then take the upright part out. 2 bolts. That'll also tell you how bad the leaks have been.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, from the pictures posted, there is now _plenty _of rust in the C-pillar area of the roof. I had a rear bumper stored in an outbuilding under a pine tree. It was on a work table. Roof got a hole in it, pine needles sat on the bumper for a few years,and voila: instant chrome-foil. There was nothing left of the bumper but some chrome flakes and rust. When I picked it up, it fell apart. Weighed about 8 pounds!! This car has had severe weather/corrosion damage and what you see is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Like everyone else here has said. What you see is the tip of the iceberg. With how bad the paint cracked, I bet there isn't any metal left under the C-pillars. That is typical of way too much bondo over thin rusty metal. $15K is way too high. There have been folks on here that have paid less than $3K for solid parts cars that have been in better shape. There are plenty of nicer cars for way less. Keep looking, they are out there.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you can do much better for 15k


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

It could be just a bad fill job over the holes. Time is a critical factor when making any repair, especially with filler. If it was put on and primed within 3-6 hrs the liquids and solvents in the filler never purged out. Add primer solvents to it as well, plow a heavy "custom" paint job over it, voila, you get what you see. I'd look it over in the obvious places and plan to do a new black top and complete refinish if it proves to be solid. $10-12K for the work from a pro hobbyist, maybe another $700-1K for a proper new top. Spend a month of your own time under the hood and you might end up with a $30K fresh 67 goat. Just do your digging 1st, and by all means try for less than 15. Couldn't hurt...


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well I took a good friend that is a paint and body man. He thought it was a bad fill job over wholes of old trim. We searched the car from top to bottom and could not find rust. Climbed all in trunk and looked under windows and c pillars. Very good shape. We ended up taking the car home. It had new floor pans, new trunk pan, new bumpers, motor only has about 500 miles since rebuild. All paperwork for everything. Talked the guy down a little more. Now the car is in SE ga. Plan to clean her up and drive it until I can afford to repaint. But I do not plan on putting vinyl back on it. I hate the vinyl tops. At least on tyrol blue. Thanks for all the advice everyone. I am excited to be a new GTO owner!


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Good luck with it. Keep us posted once you start to dig into the body. I'm hoping your right on just way too much bondo applied to fill the roof holes. Welcome to the Pontiac family (someone else will have to welcome to to the GTO family since mine is a LeMans)


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

I took the vinyl top off when I did my car years ago with the intention of replacing it. The roof was in really good shape and I decided to leave the vinyl top off after it was painted. There is no cracking, splitting, or other imperfections in the roof. In all fairness though, I did have the car media blasted after everything was off/or out of it.
If that car's roof was in good shape when the vinyl came off and it was properly prepped and painted there should be no issues. If you suspect there are issues, you may want to keep looking.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

The roof is perfect. No cracks or anything. Its just around the c pillars where the chrome held the vinyl down. But inside the trunk under that area the metal looks 100 percent perfect. Magnets stuck with no issues. My body man said whoever skimmed that area just didn't let it cure correctly. The previous owner said that happened within 6 weeks of the paint job.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Got her home a few weeks back. Cleaned it up some and replaced all fluids. Plugs/wires. 1 power steering hose and 2 brake hoses. Also put a new Holley street avenger on her. So ready to drive it, but needs some tires. We are trying to decide on wheels or maybe painting our cragers temporarily until we can afford nicer stuff. Video from this morning for you guys.

https://vimeo.com/103445027


----------

